# Boots that run narrow partially - Beginner (First boot advice)



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Salomon, especially the F series.

Or, virtually any boot with a removable liner if you replace it with the Remind Solution liner.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

All women's boots




linvillegorge said:


> Salomon, especially the F series.
> 
> Or, virtually any boot with a removable liner if you replace it with the Remind Solution liner.


I bought malamutes and f3.0 specifically for my wide foot. Both pairs were not narrow boots.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> All women's boots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must have changed them when they changed the naming structure then. The old F20/F22/F24 all ran narrow. The F22s are the only boots that have ever fit me correctly straight out of the box.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> They must have changed them when they changed the naming structure then. The old F20/F22/F24 all ran narrow. The F22s are the only boots that have ever fit me correctly straight out of the box.


That would be real unfortunate if you loved a boot and they changed the fit. I love the heel hold I get in the malamutes.


----------



## robromo1023 (Jan 14, 2016)

So I've tried to measure my feet since that will help.

I tried to estimate the widest part of the foot, and then marked it on paper similar to how I marked my length (put it against a wall, mark with a pencil the tip, etc.)

It measured 10cm or just a pinch either way. So about 3.9 in to 4.0in. For my (10/10.5 28cm length) - that seems like normal width (according to Wiredsport's post).

So maybe my feet aren't as narrow as I thought. Or it's only narrow at the heel.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The foam J bars included with many boots will help increase heel hold. Boot liners also vary significantly. Take your time and try on lots of boots if possible. Don't skimp on a boot purchase either.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

All the brands you've mentioned make good boots. Select the ones which fit best, not the brand.
For narrow heels, try if the Ride Insano fits your feet.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

If your shop was making you try on boots LARGER than you measured on the Brannock then I would question their boot fitting knowledge. Your boots will never feel tighter than the first time you wear them, they will constantly pack down/out and stretch no matter what. Especially models aimed toward beginners-intermediate. Try on a half size smaller boot that has some kind of system like a dedicated boa for heel lift, most companies are putting things like that on boots now. You want to spend a decent amount of time in the shop with them on your feet so they at least start to mold a little bit. Try on multiple pairs and see how they differ and what feels more comfortable to you specifically.

I too have a narrow ankle/top of ankle. I had K2 Maysis' for a few weeks, but the boa conda for heel lift gave me too many pressure points. I now have Ride Lasso's which have been great so far. The side boa pulls the tongue down and back above the ankle so it really holds the heel in there. Lasso's might be a bit stiff for you, but maybe try the Triad if you can find it around. Another option would be the Darko if the K2 conda feels good to you. Burton's were a bit too wide for me especially after 30 days. Can't speak for DC as I've never worn them, but the Judge gets good praise.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

neni said:


> All the brands you've mentioned make good boots. Select the ones which fit best, not the brand.
> For narrow heels, try if the Ride Insano fits your feet.


The Insano is really a wonderfully constructed boot, feels and fits amazing, but I think it might be too much boot for a beginner. I even backed out last minute and went with the softer/lesser tech Lasso for more all mountain needs and they remain stiff enough to me for a 6/10 flex rating. I wish I had that Michelin sole, though


----------



## robromo1023 (Jan 14, 2016)

I will check what the store has tomorrow when I go in person.

I know that they carry DC (Scout) Burton (Ruler),and Ride (Anthem) so I will try those on, and any other brands they have in the 200 price range.


----------

